
U.S. Spy Satellite Reportedly 'Write Off' After Failing to Reach Orbit - erikig
https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2018/01/09/576661046/u-s-spy-satellite-reportedly-write-off-after-failing-to-reach-orbit
======
erikig
If I were launching a spy satellite this is exactly what I would report as
soon as it was launched.

~~~
bleke
It is not cold war and people have telescopes with high quality cameras, you
need damn good masked satellite to hide and i'm not talking about other
governments space agencies... It is better version that this is "secret"
satellite diving experiment

